

Here’s the Public Google Doc With All Of MySpace’s Traffic Analytics - andre3k1
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/26/heres-the-public-google-doc-with-all-of-myspaces-traffic-analytics/

======
kwellman
Seems like the spreadsheet is no longer publicly shared.

Missed the party :(

------
andre3k1
Here is the link to the public Google doc that Arrington is referring to:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=txOH3CTZSXHj5o2iUS6V...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=txOH3CTZSXHj5o2iUS6Vk-Q&hl=en#gid=1)

------
tyrmored
Maybe don't be logged in to your Google account when you look at this.

~~~
andre3k1
Not sure I follow your line of reasoning. Why not? I couldn't care less if
Myspace (or Google) knew that I - along with 1000s of others - had taken a
look at a document that _they_ made public.

~~~
ars
Maybe you don't care, but other people might.

tyrmored is cautioning those that might care. If you don't care, feel free to
ignore him, but that doesn't mean the caution is baseless.

------
grantlmiller
did anyone get a copy of it before it went offline?

~~~
abraham
Arrington. I don't think he is sharing it though.

~~~
Jammond31
Doubt Arrington is sharing...Hopefully someone from HN got a copy....?

